#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-13
<progre55> hi guys. while installing "Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud" from the disc, I didnt mentions the correct IP ranges. Is there a way to edit it now?
<ttx> progre55: yes, in /etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.conf
<smoser> i'm guessing, but maybe dpkg-reconfigure eucalyptus-cc , then sudo restart eucalyptus CLEAN=1
<smoser> but ttx is probably right :)
 * ttx checks
<progre55> thanks, let me try ttx's way first =)
<ttx> VNET_PUBLICIPS=
<ttx> progre55: yes, that should work.
<ttx> see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man5/eucalyptus.conf.5.html for details
<progre55> ttx: thanks, appreciate
<progre55> smoser: thanks
<ttx> also sudo restart eucalyptus CLEAN=1 afterwards
<progre55> okay
<ttx> this is needed to take the new network config into account
<SpamapS> hmm.. seems like karmic 32-bit instances take a long time to spawn.. or maybe I just got unlucky
<patrickw> Hi.  What happens when I upgrade the kernel on a running UEC node?  Isn't the kernel chosen by the euca, not the node itself?
<smoser> patrickw, you are correct
<smoser> nothing will happen
<smoser> ubuntu kernel images don't get removed by an apt-get upgrade
<smoser> so you'll still hvae the needed ramdisk and modules
<smoser> your reboot will just take the old kernel
<smoser> that said
<smoser> that changes in maverick on EC2
<smoser> and UEC hosts running maverick guests can also service their own kernel.
<smoser> the trick is that we supply a "kernel" that is a grub loader (and on amazon, you they provide a pv-grub "kernel" that we register our images with)
<smoser> i' got to reboot. bbiab
<patrickw> smoser: so if I *do* upgrade an image and rebundle, should I also add new kernel and ramdisk and register those and use them with the new image?  I suppose if I'm just doing an apt-get upgrade that no packages will require new kernels?
<smoser> you could use the old kernels / ramdisks
<smoser> but if your upgrading/rebundling, probably better to get a new kernel/ramdisk.
<SpamapS> hrm.. takes about 1 hour to build mysql 5.1 on a karmic m1.small.. :-p
<erichammond> SpamapS: t1.small is designed for intermittent short high speed CPU bursts.  It will get throttled if you try to run long CPU jobs on it.
<erichammond> er, scratch that.  I was talking about t1.micro and you're talking about m1.small.
<erichammond> SpamapS: m1.small is a horrible slow machine :) Use c1.medium for 5X the CPU at 2X the price.
<SpamapS> was thinking I should build on top of tmpfs too
<SpamapS> not really making good use of the 1.5G of RAM
<SpamapS> and really, it only takes like 20 min to compile.. its the regression tests that take 40
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-14
<flaccid> where is that webpage that shows the latest published kernel images ?
<SpamapS> erichammond: good call.. almost done 23 minutes into the build on a c1.medium. :)
<erichammond> SpamapS: :)
<erichammond> flaccid: By "latest published" do you want to see temporary testing kernels or do you mean the latest officially supported kernels?  Also, do you mean kernel images themselves or the AKI/ARI ids for EC2?
<erichammond> flaccid: If you want the AKI/ARI ids for the officially supported kernels on EC2, I think you can just look at the AKI/ARI ids associated with the latest officially supported AMIs on EC2.
<flaccid> erichammond: i think all of the above please :) i need to bookmark these URLs
<flaccid> i recall a manifest or something gets published
<erichammond> flaccid: You might want to browse http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/
<flaccid> ah yes /query thats what i missed, thanks eric!
<erichammond> flaccid: For image files, you should be able to build the URL paths from the info in those files.
<flaccid> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/lucid/server/released.txt awesome
<flaccid> thanks again!
<erichammond> thanks to smoser
<smoser> flaccid, one thing to note, is that there really aren't going to be newer versions of aki and aris
<smoser> other than on lucid
<smoser> on maverick, we're using the pv-grub kernels from amazon and loading the kernel from inside the images.
<flaccid> smoser: really happy to hear that!
<progre55> hi guys. I have rebundled an aws ami into an uec image, and uploaded it into a bucket and registered.
<progre55> now I can see it in my "images", but how do I start it?
<progre55> it says "state - available, actions - disable"
<progre55> ah nvm =)
<progre55> when trying to run an instance, I get "ImageVerify: Unable to determine required kernel image." Any suggestions, please?
<marrusl> Hello.  I'm running the standard image store Lucid 64 bit EMI.  On "cluster1" it works correctly and I can ssh to it, on a second cluster, "cluster2" (connected via openvpn to the CLC) I get errors in the console.  For example:
<marrusl> Caught exception reading instance data: http://169.254.169.254/2009-04-04/user-data
<marrusl> And it never boots far enough to ssh to it.
<smoser> progre55, most likely you want to launch it with one of the ubuntu kernels.
<smoser> you *can* register it with a default kernel, then you dont have to specify one at launch time.
<progre55> smoser: how do you register it?
<progre55> while registering the image?
<smoser> marrusl, you're seeing a metadata service bug.  the metadata service is the thing that provides that web api/interface to the client.  it is a bug or misconfiguration in eucalyptus if you can't get to it.
<smoser> if you download and register a newer image (http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases) you will get better information on what is going on in the console.
<smoser> how did you register it ?
<smoser> progre55, ?
<smoser> you must have bundled and uploaded ?
<progre55> yep
<smoser> when you bundle you can specify --kernel/--ramdisk
<progre55> and registered it on the console
<smoser> when you register, you can also add those flags.
<smoser> i have little to no experience with the console
<smoser> but i would expect it would let you specify them somehow.
<progre55> oh I see.. and can I use one of those standard-ubuntu-image kernel/ramdisk's?
<smoser> yeah, you'll want to use those.
<marrusl> thanks smoser.  I will bring down a newer image.  I swear I had this one at least booting once before though!  :)
<smoser> you can look at a ubuntu registered image, and use that, or get that information from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query
<smoser> (traverse and find the build that you based it on and use the aki/ari that are listed there)
<smoser> note that lucid images do not use an ari
<smoser> marrusl, it is possible.
<smoser> unfortunately, the metadata service is not 100%
<smoser> and i have seen people have issues with multiple clusters (i think).
<smoser> i have little to no experience with multiple clusters, personally.
<progre55> smoser: according to the description, neither euca-register nor euca-upload-bundle have --kernel or --ramdisk options..
<marrusl> smoser, yup.  it doesn't seem many people have done it.  out of those I talk to at least.  fun.
<smoser> progre55, euca-bundle-image does.
<smoser> sorry.. its bundle time or register time, not upload time.
<progre55> oh yeah =)
<progre55> thanks
<smoser> the ec2 tools do have it for register. the euca2ools lag that a bit.
<progre55> yeah, this is my first day with uec =)
<smoser> progre55, oh. you're using uec ?
<smoser> i thought ec2.
<smoser> if you're using uec, i suggest using "uec-publish-image"
<smoser> which wraps the upload and bundle and such.
<smoser> its usage should be self explanatory
<smoser> marrusl, you can use uec-publish-tarball with the thing you download from uec-images.ubuntu.com
<smoser> they're just convenience wrappers
<marrusl> Nice, smoser.  I will start.  Although I'm glad I learned it the hard way the first few times.  :-)
<smoser> the hard way is quite painful
<smoser> :)
<progre55> well, I'm using euca2ools
<marrusl> indeed.  eventually it makes sense though.
<marrusl> still annoying to type.
<smoser> progre55, yeah, the euca2ools are fine. you can use the uec-publish-image, it just wraps them.
<smoser> uec-publish-image x86_64 my-rebundled-image.img my-bucket --kernel aki-abcdefg --ramdisk ari-hijklmn
<smoser> and it does what it needs to do
<progre55> smoser: thanks
<marrusl> smoser, I won't know if that helped for a while.  it's pretty slow bringing down an image over VPN the first time.  :)
<marrusl> walrus is not local.
<progre55> hmm.. the instance is starting up as "terminated"
<smoser> progre55, hm...
<smoser> you have to make sure that the instance size will hold the root filesystem
<progre55> smoser: yeah, the image is 10Gb, and the first time I ran it as m1.small, but it didnt start saying the disk is too small
<smoser> yeah. what is your host ?
<progre55> then it didnt say anything when I started it as m1.large
<smoser> 10.04 ?
<progre55> yeah
<progre55> it's a rebundled AMI
<smoser> i think that euca 2.0 gives a better error message
<progre55> from amazon
<smoser> but its a pita
<smoser> you can resize the filesystem
<smoser> uec-resize-image will help
<smoser> if you have space to spare
<progre55> aha, thanks, let me try that
<progre55> do I resize after I bundle it?
<smoser> before bundle
<smoser> it operates on a partition image
<progre55> oh I see, let me try that
<marrusl> smoser, well it is a new error now, though sort of the same...
<marrusl> waiting for metadata service at http://169.254.169.254/2009-04-04/meta-data/instance-id
<marrusl>   14:41:31 [ 1/100]: http error [500]
<marrusl> (and then the 2nd line keeps repeating and counting up)
<marrusl> looks a lot like this thread actually:  http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/browse_thread/thread/17101fb30179c8f6?pli=1
<progre55> how long does it take for an image to run? cause I ran it, and it's been "pending" for a long time now..
<smoser> marrusl, your'e on lucid (10.04) ?
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/637659 is 10.10 with 500
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 637659 in eucalyptus "metadata service returns 500 error" [High,Confirmed]
<marrusl> progre55, if it's the first run of a particular EMI or if has to recache it later. it can take a little while.
<smoser> marrusl, you should open a bug, please. use 'ubuntu-bug eucalyptus-common'
<smoser> progre55, it does take a long time on the first time to a node controller
<smoser> you can ssh to the nc, and you should see something happening
<smoser> sudo euca_conf --list-nodes
<smoser> might tell you which node its running on
<smoser> (that has to be run on the CC i think)
<marrusl> smoser, thanks.  will do.
<progre55> aha, thanks
<progre55> ah, I guess I've ran out of space on the node =)
<progre55> how can I stop the instance run process?
<progre55> the thing is, for now I have only one node, set up on a 4G flash drive, as I dont need much hd space, but processor power only )
<progre55> and the flash drive only had 3.24G available after the node installation, and my image was 4G
<progre55> when I ssh'd into it, it even said "-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device" =)
<progre55> so I guess I need to stop the instance run now..
<smoser> progre55, i dont know if you can easily do that if you cant get to the node
<smoser> if you could, just start killing 'dd' pids or whatever looks like its doing someting
<smoser> or sudo restart eucalyptus-nc CLEAN=1
<progre55> well, I have terminated it
<smoser> would probably do it.
<smoser> ok.
<progre55> using euca-terminate-instances
<smoser> if you want to test to see if things are generally running, i have smaller images available that you can start with
<smoser> http://smoser.brickies.net/ubuntu/ttylinux-uec/
<progre55> cool, thanks
<smoser> you can use those with 'uec-publish-tarball' to bundle/upload/register.
<progre55> how can I browse the walrus contents and my buckets?
<smoser> hm...
<smoser> progre55, you can patch s3cmd
<smoser> there are other s3 tools that can be pointed at euca i think
<smoser> (i'm interested in if you find something easy)
<smoser> i just dont know much there.
<progre55> but how do YOU do it? )
<progre55> there is JetS3t, let me have a look at it
<smoser> i dont put anything in buckets that isn't an ami
<smoser> so i use euca-describe-images
<smoser> :)
<progre55> =)
<progre55> I see
<progre55> so, again, my instance was terminated when I just ran it
<progre55> is there any ways I can see the errors or causes brought to its termination?
<smoser> it just went straight to terminated ?
<smoser> there are loads of logs, the problem is there are too many usually.
<smoser> i might look on the node controller
<smoser> and look in libvirt to see if there is any informatoin there.
<smoser> /var/log/libvirt
<smoser> and /var/log/eucalyptus
<progre55> let me check it out..
<smoser> the libvirt/<instance-id>.log might have something if you got that far.
<smoser> you may be running out of space
<smoser> the NC needs space for at least 2 copies of the partition image
<progre55> well, libvirt doesnt have anything
<progre55> but /var/log/eucalyptus/axis2c.log has a buch of  "[Tue Sep 14 18:01:36 2010] [error] error.c(94) OXS ERROR [x509.c:287 in openssl_x509_get_subject_key_identifier] oxs defualt error , The extenension index of NID_subject_key_identifier is not valid"
<progre55> oh and in /var/log/eucalyptus/nc.log I have this "insufficient disk capacity remaining (2042MB) in VM Type of instance i-3A780611 for component disk"
<progre55> so it IS the disc space issue =)
<rberger_> Does cookbook_file use the checksum attribute like remote_file or does it do that automatically? I'm cleaning up my remote_file calls and wondering if I should delete the checksum attribute?
<rberger_> Opps sorry wrong irc
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-15
<progre55> hey guys. I was setting up a node from a server installation cd, but after a restart falls to (initramfs) saying "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: .... etc"
<progre55> any suggestions, please?
<progre55> hi guys. when running an instance, I get these exceptions (http://pastie.org/1160744) on the node logs, and it terminates. Any suggestions please?
<progre55> brb
<veenenen> Are there any tools built into cloud-utils to unboot an image for pushing it to ec2?
<smoser> veenenen, no.
<smoser> as much as i hate un-booting, i'd be open to such a thing
<smoser> if you wanted to contribute :)
<veenenen> Once I get this all working, I'd be happy to contribute it back
<Ankit> hello all
<Ankit> guys can u just provide me a full documentation of ubuntu cloud so that i can understand it fully
<Ankit> plz help me...
<Crazy> hello everone
<Crazy> I am using ubuntu cloud for setting up the cloud at my college... but didnt knw hw to move further...
<Crazy> i have just installed the server...
<Crazy> plz help me this is my project... plz help
<smoser> Crazy, did you think people were just ignoring you because of your name ? :)
<smoser> have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC ?
<smoser> the easiest way to get up and running is to do the uec install from the cd
<Crazy> hmm ya bro i have looked at it
<Crazy> ya i have installed that succesfully
<smoser> so what do you need?
<Crazy> bt pbm is how i put my software in the cloud
<Crazy> suppose i have to put adobe photoshop there
<smoser> well, it all starts by getting an AMI (amazon machine image) (or emi) up
<Crazy> how smoser?
<smoser> the easiest way to get one is probably from the UEC store (i think there is a store tab in the UEC ui)
<smoser> install the lucid ubuntu ami
<smoser> alternatively
<smoser> download from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/
<smoser> and use 'uec-publish-tarball' on ubuntu-10.04-server-uec-amd64.tar.gz  or ubuntu-10.04-server-uec-i386.tar.gz
<Crazy> ok thanks... but do you have any proper documantation so that i can learn from my own
<Crazy> plz smoser u look to me the most helping person here...
<Crazy> should i really change my name, does people here help by seeing there names
<smoser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall steps you through most of that.
<smoser> up to getting an image
<smoser> (i was only joking. you were here as Ankit and then left and came back as Crazy)
<Crazy> hmmm okz bro...
<Crazy> ya bro may i discuss further wd you
<Crazy> what i have done till yet
<Crazy> srry for my poor grammar
<smoser> i'm sorry, but i really can't spend much time trouble shooting here today.
<Crazy> ok smoser thanks for helping me... i will download that image and come back if any pbm will be there, thanks... bro it was my first time on IRC so dnt knw hw to go on...
<Crazy> bye
<veenenen> It worked! Local kvm vm to live ec2 vm.
<smoser> veenenen, wow!
<smoser> dude!
<smoser> that rocks
<smoser> you used the maverick stuff i pointed you at ?
<smoser> i'm very interested in details
<veenenen> After I stopped trying to get fancy, all I had to do was start up the original image, add my ssh key and turn off text passwords. Then just did a standard shutdown. After that I mounted the img to the host and changed the fstab to the regular ec2 fstab. Used ec2-bundle-image (I had to remember to use the ext4 friendly kernel), ec2-upload-bundle, and ec2-register to wrap up the image and push it to ec2. After that, I just launched it and tada it worked
<smoser> so why, then, did you ahve to boot it at all ?
<smoser> and i dont know that you would have had to change fstab
<smoser> this is if you started from a  maverick image
<veenenen> I just wanted to make sure it could be booted on kvm
<veenenen> Ideally, I'd run the run the server locally to test it, and then when everything is working right, I'd shut it down and push it out.
<veenenen> So, while I didn't need to start it up now, I will in the future.
<smoser> right. i understand your general interest.
<smoser> ok.
<smoser> you shouldn't have to mount the image in the host to change the fstab though
<smoser> you were using maverick ?
<veenenen> yeah
<smoser> in general, you'll always want to use the same kernel that the registered image on ec2 works with
<smoser> for maverick images, that "kernel" is pv-grub
<veenenen> I'm using the one that's currently being used by the 32bit maverick ami
<veenenen> I'll have to switch it out tomorrow after the kernel updates are done.
<veenenen> Most of the time I'll have the image running, so I just want the fstab switched out when I'm pushing it. I'm just going to make the mount part of the push script.
<smoser> veenenen, so the maverick amis wont change
<smoser> the kernel is loaded from inside the image
<veenenen> oh, sweet
<smoser> via pv-grub on ec2, and via that floppy on your local boot
<veenenen> that's perfect
<smoser> (and it can be done via a floppy based loader on 10.10 UEC)
<smoser> what did you change in the /etc/fstab ?
<smoser> (you should still look at what aki was used for a given ami, but it is not going to change each time there is a new ubuntu kernel, it would only change if amazon released a new pv-grub, and we needed that)
<veenenen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494395/
<veenenen> I just grabbed the fstab of one of my instances on ec2
<smoser> you shouldn't need to do that.
<smoser> cloud-init will write those ephemeral entries to fstab for you
<smoser> in fact, you *dont want* to do that
<smoser> lest you run into a bug like bug 634102
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634102 in cloud-init "t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot <server-mrs> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Triaged> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick):Fix Released by smoser> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot <server-mrs> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Triaged> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick):Fix Released by smoser> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634102 in cloud-init "t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot" [Medium,Fix released]
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot <server-mrs> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Triaged> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick):Fix Released by smoser> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro EC2 instances hang on reboot <server-mrs> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Triaged> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Maverick):Fix Released by smoser> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<smoser> _mup_, uvirtbot, FIGHT!
<smoser> someone needs to stop that
<veenenen> haha
<veenenen> do I run cloud-init on the img from the host before I start pushing the image to amazon?
<veenenen> or when the guest is shutting down should it already be adding those?
<veenenen> I just know the image wasn't booting on amazon until I changed the fstab
<veenenen> and the error said something about sda1
<smoser> cloud-init runs "once per instance" based on the instance-id
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> you'r eprobalby right....
<smoser> but uncloud-init or cloud-init should not modify /etc/fstab like that
<smoser> oh wait, maybe... you might have more luck with a newer image. i made a fix for that bug recently in maverick (monday or so)
<veenenen> I grabbed the image today
<veenenen> What's cloud-init written in?
<veenenen> programming language-wise
<smoser> python
<smoser> uncloud-init is even more hacky, its written in shell
<veenenen> Alright, I'll dig in and see what's going wrong sometime this week.
<smoser> veenenen, thanks.
<smoser> and i am very interested in your findings.
<smoser> i really would like to have a generally functional "download image, boot in kvm, customize, push to ec2" path
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-16
<progre55> hi guys. when running an instance, I get these exceptions (http://pastie.org/1160744) on the node logs, and the instance instantly terminates. Any suggestions please?
<progre55> anybody? after I restarted my nc, it's not discovered by the cc anymore.. in the cc logs I get this "could not be invoked (check NC host, port, and credentials)"
<progre55> and also this "netInitTunnels(): in MANAGED-NOVLAN mode, priv interface 'eth0' must be a bridge, tunneling disabled"
<progre55> any suggestions, please?
<duxbuz> hello.... waht is ubuntu cloud
<smoser> progre55, do your node controllers have hvm support ?
<smoser> you can check by 'kvm-ok' on them
<progre55> smoser: hey man =) thanks for the reply, I've been able to fix it already..
<progre55> but honestly, no idea how
<progre55> it got fixed on its own somehow =)
<smoser> hm.m.
<progre55> I was restarting it several times, deattaching and re-attaching the node, etc
<progre55> but now I have another problem =)
<progre55> I'm running an instance, and it's getting a public IP 192.168.2.37
<progre55> but actually, my local IP range in the office is 172.16.xx.xx
<progre55> so I dont have access to the instance from anywhere, and the instance doesnt have connection to the internet =)
<progre55> I can only ssh into it from the eucalyptus server machine
<progre55> I'm guessing it's because I had VNET_PUBLICIPS="192.168.1.37-192.168.1.77" in the conf
<progre55> but now I've changed it to 172.16.xx.xx-... and even restarted the cc machine after it, but the instances are still assigned 192.168.1.37
<progre55> smoser: any suggestions, please?
<smoser> hmm..
<smoser> well, the instances get their address via dhcp
<smoser> so if you have a dhcp server on that network, it can be a race
<smoser> and you instance might not even have the ip address that euca says it has.
<progre55> oh.. and how do I check the actual IP address?
<smoser> i'm not sure
<progre55> and the dhcp on the network would not assign 192.168, cause the invalid IP range in the network starts with 172.16
<progre55> how do you download an EMI from a command line?
<progre55> cause I had downloaded it from the web-UI, and now it says it's "Installed", but I had "disabled" it from the Images tab
<progre55> and it's not there anymore
<progre55> my instances are running and everything is okay, but they do not have internet connection, and cannot be reached from outside the cc machine..
<TeTeT> progre55: you can grab an EMI from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/ and then use uec-publish-tarball to upload it
<progre55> TeTeT: yep, I've done that already =) thanks
<veenenen> random bug
<veenenen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494924/
<veenenen> when I launch an auto scaling group on ec2, the second one I launch goes down after 10 minutes
<veenenen> and it's complete unreponsive
<veenenen> the only indication the server gives is generating 2 ssh server keys
<veenenen> oh yeah, and this is uec 32bit maverick running on ec2
<smoser> veenenen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/567334
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 567334 in linux "blocked tasks delay cloud-init for 240 seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<smoser> if you reboot it might come back up
<smoser> s/might/likely will/
<veenenen> the instance is actually available at first
<veenenen> but after 30 minutes the load drops to 0 suddenly
<veenenen> i know I said 10 minutes before, but I just got around to checking the graph and it was actually 30 minutes. Well, 31 minutes to be exact.
<smoser> well, its the same bug. those messages are not good.
<veenenen> ok
<smoser> i'd say it started after about 32 minutes of being up
<smoser> to be more precise
<smoser> 1920.220071 seconds
<veenenen> haha, sorry.
<veenenen> i just got back from a meeting to this
<smoser> veenenen, what image were you booting ?
<veenenen> the same one from yesterday
<smoser> i'm being asked if you have console=hvc0. on /proc/cmdline.
<smoser> so you probably dont
<veenenen> how would I check that?
<smoser> cat /proc/cmdline
<smoser> but you wont have it
<veenenen> ok, yeah
<smoser> (you should add that if you want to maintain this image, add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<veenenen> just add that anywhere?
<smoser> ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
<smoser> ## alternatives
<smoser> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<smoser> # defoptions=console=hvc0
<smoser> yours probably has empty 'defoptions'
<smoser> add that, then run 'sudo update-grub-legacy-ec2'
<smoser> veenenen, ^
<veenenen> is cloud-init uncommenting that line?
<veenenen> Sorry if this is rudimentary. I haven't worked much with grub directly.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-17
<progre55> hi guys. running an instance, but cannot connect to it. euca-get-console-output says "mount: mount point /dev/pts does not exist ... etc etc ... Mount of root filesystem failed. "
<progre55> any suggestions, please?
<progre55> hey guys. I'm trying to run an image, 10.04 64bit, but not able to connect to it ("ssh: connect to host xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port 22: Connection refused"), although it's status is "running". here is the end of the console output http://pastie.org/1165183 any suggestions, please?
<progre55> and then I tried to get a clean 64bit lucid UEC image. I get the same problem, although "euca-get-console-output" is a bit different http://pastie.org/1165201
<progre55> anyone?
<smoser> progre55, where are you running this ?
<progre55> smoser: what do you mean this?
<smoser> i suspect that the kernel crash is transient.
<progre55> oh
<smoser> but the other, i suspect is routing issues
<smoser> is that ec2 or uec
<progre55> both uec
<smoser> (sorry to have forgotten what you were doing)
<progre55> but the first one is a converted AMI image
<smoser> so, i suspect that in the first log the instance is up, but you can't get to it because something is busted in routing.
<smoser> converted ami as in from amazon ?
<progre55> yep
<smoser> make sure /etc/fstab is clean
<smoser> , that it only has /dev/sda1 in it
<progre55> oh I see
<smoser> (that might cause boot hang)
<smoser> but i don thtink you're hitting that
<progre55> no actually I was having a problem with mountall before
<smoser> well, that isn't actually an error
<progre55> getting "mount: mount point /dev/pts does not exist, etc"
<smoser> hm..
<progre55> but that was with another image
<progre55> and how come I cant even run a clean official uec image..
<progre55> that's the second log..
<smoser> what is the NC ?
<smoser> what kind of system ?
<smoser> i suspect if you run it again, it will be fine.
<progre55> oh
<progre55> NC is also ubuntu uec
<progre55> smoser: which one should I try to run? the clean image?
<smoser> well the one that kernel crashed
<smoser> what kind of hardware is NC
<progre55> hmm.. it's a server, but with an old hard drive
<progre55> the only weakest point is the hard drive in the NC
<progre55> let me try to rebundle and re-run it then..
<progre55> smoser: wow, actually both of them work now! =)
<smoser> hm..
<progre55> I suppose that's my NC machine
<progre55> will change the HD I guess
<progre55> smoser: thanks a lot, man! appreciate
<progre55> well, time to go home now =)
<marrusl> smoser, thanks for the ttylinux.  I am able to ssh into the instance.  So I still kinda think it's a network issue of some type, but my setup is basically good, so it's weird.
<smoser> inside the ttylinux do you have access to the metadata service ?
<smoser> wget -q http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/instance-id -O -; echo
<smoser> that should show you your instance id
<smoser> that is what the lucid images are trying to do.
<marrusl> smoser, Ah, see right after I got the instance up on the node controller, we kind of had a tornado or close to it in queens.
<marrusl> and I lost my internet.
<marrusl> I'm still using mobile broadband, so I can't really check now!
<marrusl> Seriously, it looks like a disaster movie outside.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-18
<Akshay> Hey
<Akshay> Has anyone tried installing UEC on VirtualBox here?
<ankit> hello all
<ankit> guys i have a problem in ubuntu cloud, i just setup server and node controller
<ankit> but when i run the instance of image from firefox it says first instance is setting up...then terminated, plz tell me where thi sinstance actually runs
<ankit> plz help me...
<ankit> huh... so many intelligent persons and no one is replyng why...?????
<ankit> help me bros....
